# wandelrange vs. wandelafstand



## birder

In a medical report we have two statements (in bold) that appear to me to be contradictory:

Uw patiënt stelt het niet zo goed.
Sinds midden november heeft hij opnieuw kuitclaudicatio, rechts erger dan links.
*Zijn wandelrange bedraagt een 50-tal meter.*
De pijn bevond zich initieel eerst onderaan de kuit, maar trekt nu tot in de kuit en het *goed*.
De claudicatio zijn niet volledig verdwenen.
*Zijn wandelafstand bedraagt 1 km en dit is voldoende voor hem.
*
Am I mistaken in thinking that *wandelrange* and *wandelafstand* are the same?

And finally, I do not understand the use of *goed *in the 4th statement.

Thank you for any help.


----------



## miss estrella

Hello birder, 
It seems that wandelrange and wandelafstand mean the same thing: the distance the person is capable to walk. I think that *goed* is misspelled, no idea what it might be


----------



## birder

Thank you very much, Miss Estrella.


----------



## eno2

No, wandelafstand is NOT the distance the person is* capable to walk.*
It's simply *the distance *that one covers walking. Nothing more.
So you should say: zijn wandelbereik of zijn wandelcapaciteit is 1 km. That's the  maximum distance he is capable  of walking*. You cannot say  "zijn wandelafstand is 1 km" *(Not for a person. The walking distance or wandelafstand to the swimming pool can be 1 km yes, it's wandelafstand or walking distance being 1 km).


The definition of wandelafstand is:



> wandelafstand
> 
> • de m • wandelafstanden
> voorlopig toegevoegd in 2017
> 1 *afstand die men bij het wandelen aflegt*
> 2 *BE* afstand die men makkelijk kan lopen
> •op wandelafstand


Dikke Van Dale

In Belgian Dutch " wandelafstand " means " distance not too far to walk", "distance easy to walk " "within walking distance·" Nothing medical and nothing  related to an impediment.

Conclusion: You can say "zijn wandelrange". You can say "zijn wandelbereik". You can in this case perhaps best say "zijn wandelcapaciteit" .
All mean the same. All are fairly evident compound words.
And all are *not *entries figuring in Van Dale.

["Wandelafstand"  was only added PROVISIONALLY in 2017. That means it will be under scrutiny for 3 years. Which is funny, because to me it seems a quite normal word of frequent use  even.]


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Which is funny, because to me it seems a quite normal word of frequent use even.


I agree it's pretty frequent, but I think only in "op wandelafstand".


----------



## eno2

Search term  "Wandelafstand -op": G 13.400  (some with "binnen wandelafstand")
Search term "Wandelafstand -op -binnen": G 9500
"Wandelafstand" as a single noun  is much used in touristic contexts/publicities  for summing up walking distances to places.  Wandelafstand station: 1 KM. For circuits, trekking, walks...
Wandelafstand is very precise: an exact distance. 
Search term  "op wandelafstand": G  547.000
"op wandelafstand", if not specified, gives just an assurance that it's not very far.


----------



## birder

Now I am really confused.

If her WANDELRANGE or WANDELCAPACETIET is 50 meters or so, how can 1 km be DISTANCE EASY TO WALK?


----------



## miss estrella

wandelrange, wandelbereik and also wandelafstand are strange words to use for persons, zijn wandelafstand or zijn wandelbereik sounds weird to me. I tried to interprete these sentences, but it doesn't sound correct to me. 
In the text you quote Birder, nobody talks about distances easy to walk,  a distance easy to walk is "*op* wandelafstand".


----------



## birder

Thanks, Miss Estrella -- this is a direct quotation from a medical report on a person who had blocked leg arteries and varicose veins, so the terminology was that used by the doctor.


----------



## Peterdg

Miss estrella: this is about pain in the calf (kuit) caused by artherosclerosis (aderverkalking) which causes insufficient blood supply to the legs. When walking, this causes an acute pain (because the muscle does not receive enough oxigen rich blood), often in the calf. It is very normal to express the severity measured to the distance that a person is able to walk before having to stop because of the pain.


----------



## Peterdg

birder said:


> Now I am really confused.
> 
> If his WANDELRANGE or WANDELCAPACETIET is 50 meters or so, how can 1 km be DISTANCE EASY TO WALK?


It doesn't say that 1 km is easy to walk.

This last sentence may mean that what the man wants to be able to walk is 1 km and that it is sufficient for him if he could do that. This could be the objective to reach after an operation (often a stent or arterial bypass).


----------



## eno2

birder said:


> Now I am really confused. If her WANDELRANGE or WANDELCAPACETIET is 50 meters
> 
> or so, how can 1 km be DISTANCE EASY TO WALK?


 It can't.
But what has this question to do with "wandelafstand"?

If her WANDELRANGE or WANDELCAPACETIET is 50 meters, a wandelafstand of 1 km cannot be easy to walk. In fact, such a wandelafstand will be impossible to walk.


----------



## eno2

birder said:


> In a medical report we have two statements (in bold) that appear to me to be contradictory:



So yes, they are.


----------

